
NYC school zone speed cameras ticket 1 million motorists in 3 months - hhs
https://nypost.com/2019/11/02/nyc-school-zone-speed-cameras-ticket-1-million-motorists-in-3-months/
======
quaquaqua1
Tickets are issued when a driver goes above 35mph in one of the 250+ zones in
the area.

I am totally fine with this as long as we also ticket the cops personally who
go over 35 as well.

